# small single build



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey all,

I want to improve my woodworking skills, so I thought I'd start small with a single driver build. I was thinking about if there was a way to be able to put a Line-in jack so I could plug my iPod into it. Any ideas? I dont know if the ipod can power it alone. It would be from line in to speaker wire. Also, what is the best "stuffing" to put inside the cabinet? What would be a good looking wood type to use, not MDF, I want a nice finish on it.


Anyone know how to fix the dust cap if it's been pushed in?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

djxs.ee said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I want to improve my woodworking skills, so I thought I'd start small with a single driver build. I was thinking about if there was a way to be able to put a Line-in jack so I could plug my iPod into it. Any ideas? I dont know if the ipod can power it alone. It would be from line in to speaker wire.


Ipods only have a fraction of a watt output, so it might drive a speaker, but probably not much past a whisper. One of the small Chinese made poweramps off ebay would be an inexpensive solution.


djxs.ee said:


> Also, what is the best "stuffing" to put inside the cabinet?


 Fibreglass, polyester or shredded cotton.


djxs.ee said:


> What would be a good looking wood type to use, not MDF, I want a nice finish on it.


There are a myriad of veneers, laminex, paint, truck bed liner or other ideas to finish speakers. Hard to say what you might think looks good. A bit of reseach will bring up many potential finishes and methods for application depending upon what you like, your skills and tools.


djxs.ee said:


> Anyone know how to fix the dust cap if it's been pushed in?


Blutak carefully placed on the pushed in section, then pull out. I've also heard of people using vacuum cleaners, but I'm leery of that approach myself. Be very careful if you try it.


----------



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks! the driver itself is not very large, maybe a 3.5" or so. Would the stuffing be worth putting into an enclosure that small?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Might not help, won't hurt and a small amount of poly from a fabric store would be a dollar or so I guess so a cheap try.

FWIW, this is the sort of small T amp I was referring to before, but they are a lot of different brands for what looks to be the same item. Don't believe the outrageous power figures posted; they're about 2x10W.


----------



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll try the vacuum thing on one of the drivers, I have 6 but they all have the dust caps pushed in save for one, and if it works i'll put in two. Would this work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lepai-T-AMP-Aud...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f024f0394

I'll post pictures of the build when i start tomorrow


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

That looks the same, but the auction I found the pic at (on Oz ebay) was quoting 200+200W which considering it uses the Tripath 2024 chip is a little, ahem, optimistic.










From TA2024 datasheet.

Please post some pics of your build as it progresses.


----------



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

alright thanks again, this project is more for aesthetics so im not expecting much from these amps


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Just a quick note -- that particular auction does not include the AC adapter (see Q&A at bottom).

This one looks like it has one.. Link

I have one of these. Works pretty well IMO. Obviously it costs a little more than what you're looking at, but I'd feel better about the quality for some reason.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

djxs.ee said:


> I'll try the vacuum thing on one of the drivers, I have 6 but they all have the dust caps pushed in save for one, and if it works i'll put in two. Would this work?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lepai-T-AMP-Aud...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f024f0394
> 
> I'll post pictures of the build when i start tomorrow


The vacuum cleaner trick works well, my twins got there hands on mine finally:foottap:. Just becareful, i hold one hand around the cap and work the vac around the dent.:T

P.S. Don't use a shopvac:yikes:


----------



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-385 What do you guys think about this amp? They would both be around the same price seeing as I need to buy a power supply for the Dayton... Just which would look better? I can't figure out how I would go about putting the Lepai in the enclosure...


----------



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

here are some pictures...and some of my other stuff i decided to show since I had the camera out.


----------



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

I caved. I just bought 2 crossovers from elemental designs and 2 tweeters from CSS... I've decided to put 3 of the drivers that I have already in each cabinet instead of just the one. I'm gunna need some help designing cabs for these ones!


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

What exactly are the small drivers? Do you have a datasheet for them?

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but a generic passive xover (if indeed that's what you've bought) almost never works with random drivers.


----------



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

Panasonic... i have no data on them at all.

Why would a crossover not work? If they dont which drivers would fit with the crossover?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

djxs.ee said:


> Panasonic... i have no data on them at all.


That's going to make it difficult without measuring them.



djxs.ee said:


> Why would a crossover not work? If they dont which drivers would fit with the crossover?


Because a xover is dependent upon the impedance of he drivers to set the xover point and it will need to be adjusted to set the relative level between the drivers.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

JCD said:


> I have one of these. Works pretty well IMO. Obviously it costs a little more than what you're looking at, but I'd feel better about the quality for some reason.


A Dayton branded version of the Sonic Impact 5066. There's a million mods out there for those too.


----------



## djxs.ee (Feb 10, 2009)

I spoke to the elemental designs tech support and they said it should be fine...

should i stick with the drivers that I have or look for a better pair?
Im looking into the CSS EL166's

The speakers came from panasonic SC-ht690 home theater setup.


if this helps:


d , 1.0 x Center channel speaker - External - 220.0 Watt - -180.0 Hz - 6.0 Ohm - Wired , 4.0 x Satellite speaker - External - 60.0 Watt - -24890.0 Hz - 6.0 Ohm - Wired 

Full-range driver - 2.5 in , Satellite speaker : 2.0 x Full-range driver - 2.5 in 

Speaker unit
Full range
6.5 cm (21/2z) cone type, 6 ≠
Input power
60 W (Music)
Output sound pressure level
79 dB/W (1.0 m)
Frequency range
110 Hz–25 kHz (j16 dB)
130 Hz–22 kHz (j10 dB)
Dimensions (WtHtD)
92k183k90 mm
(35/8zk77/32zk317/32z)
Mass
0.86 kg (1.9 lb.)


----------

